# Zahnrad?



## hansihinterseher (26. August 2004)

Entweder bin ich zu doof zum Suchen oder hier war bisher keine richtig Hilfe für mich 
Weiss zufällig einer wie ich ein Zahnrad mit PS 7 erstelle?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## thoru (26. August 2004)

Du kannst mit dem Polygonwerkzeug einen Stern 
mit beliebig vielen Spitzen, einstellbar in der Eigenschaftsleiste,
erstellen. Danach würde ich versuchen die Vektormaske
in eine Auswahl umzuwandeln um dann mit einer
umgekehrten Kreisauswahl die Spitzen zu entfernen.

In meinen Augen geht soetwas in einem Vektorprogramm
 wesentlich einfacher und die Pfade kannst du nach Photshop importieren/kopieren.


cu 
thoru


----------



## Boromir (26. August 2004)

*Zahnrad*

Guckst du 

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_special_index.php

Boromir


----------



## Flashy (26. August 2004)

oder hier

http://www.thewebmachine.com


----------



## hansihinterseher (26. August 2004)

Danke  
War gestern leicht schlaftrunken und habs doch noch geschaft mit Hilfe von Auswahlrechtecken usw 
Wenn das Kunstwerk fertig ist kann ich es ja mal ins Forum setzen (wird ein CD DVD Booklet)


----------

